# Anybody ever tried the FLECTR wheel reflector?



## Goldberg123 (Jun 5, 2017)

FLECTR is some sort of wheel reflector using the latest technology to be as visible as possible.
The videos seem great and I would want to know if anybody ever tried, is it really that visible?
Thanks,

here is the video:




https://shop.flectr.bike/


----------



## phidauex (Apr 17, 2013)

Seems interesting, but wow they are expensive. I use the black colored 3M Scotchlite tape which is wildly reflective, and put strips of it on my rims between the spokes - invisible during the day, and very visible at night (and reflectors that move with the wheels do benefit visibility - they make it clear that you are a bicycle, not any other kind of reflective thing (like mailbox, or parked car, or runner, etc.)).

The 3M tape is available here in 10' increments at a few different widths for much less: 3M Scotchlite 680CR Series BLACK Reflective tape | eBay


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

It's SPAM.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah, you could get exactly the same results out of a roll of reflective tape.


----------



## Goldberg123 (Jun 5, 2017)

I had doubts about it, so thanks for clarifying. 
I am going with the 3M.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I will also note that from a stealth camping perspective, having reflective material on your clothing is far better than on your bike. Sure, for my commuter I'll cover it in reflective tape, but if I'm gonna be hiding in the bushes I want to disappear.


----------



## kozderek (Sep 10, 2017)

We used the reflective tape for raam. Back of pedals, three places rack side of rims, couple of spoke and seat stays
Those bikes lit up like Christmas trees. Put some cleat tape underneath to make it easier to get off. 3m sticks like a big dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

I've always made cool looking tape reflectors on all of my bikes. You can make some pretty cool patterns.


----------



## idahogre (Jan 15, 2017)

I use Lightweights Reflectors on all my bikes. They are visible from just about any angle, super light, and inexpensive. 
https://lightweights.com/products/lightweights-for-wheels-86

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

